# Kubuntu Wallpaper : Mac Look.



## Dark Star (Mar 21, 2008)

I have released this wallpaper .. This is the 1'st wallpaper that I have created .. So please don't think It will be great  Well was playing around with Gimp and made this... Hope you all will like it  

*www.imgx.org/files/13827_zs0wj/Kubuntu%20Mac.png​ 
* Wallpaper with diff. resolution : *Mediafire

Regards .. Keep the suggestions and comments coming


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 21, 2008)

It hurts my eyes *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah the colors are a bit bright but excellent attempt.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah. Do something with the colours otherwise it's nice. But for $GOD sake don't use human theme.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

looks good to me  good work @shashwat


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah a little bright and abrupt transitions, make them look seamless


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 22, 2008)

the background blue is too dark and so the kubuntu logo is not visible clearly.
otherwise a great attempt.*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 22, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/13845_w2dru/Preview.png​


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 22, 2008)

^Nice attempts, but how abt makin stuff thats distro neutral, that way ,everyone gets to use it.
Btw, There's a group on gnome-look , who hate guys who make distro specific stuff


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

wow, thats a lot better


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

yes,sometimes I really want to use some wallpaper then we see some logo which I hate !


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 22, 2008)

The colours are more suttle on this one.. and it doesn't hurt my eye as much as the last one 

However, you will feel a bit akward when you stare at it for a min and then close that screen all of a sudden, it's like.. you eye still stays green.. maybe I need to get an eye with better refresh rate 

Anyways, the point about making a successful wallpaper is the colors being submissive or a more suttle or pleasant  one. This is very important no matter what the picture is. I guess 99% of us would love a walpaper with a sea setting sun than a mid day shot of the sun.. don't we? get the point now?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

^no,I always like nature(green) !


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 22, 2008)

green one is better. Although 1st is also good.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 22, 2008)

Green looks good  But just use some darker shades of green so that its easier on the eyes. Good work, Shashwat!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

well,regarding high(bright) colors,are u guys staring to wallpaper all the time 
I,for one got few chance looking on wallpaper(as some work is done most time on Debian).


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 22, 2008)

Those who are interested in learning the concept about the wallpaper check this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83306


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 27, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/14059_0favt/Kubuntu%20Arora.png​
Download : Wallpaper of dif.. Wide Screen Resolution


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 28, 2008)

Now much better.

Buddy you are learning fast
Good job, you will master the art surely
maybe then you would make artwork for Digit-linux
If ever we make one


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 28, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Now much better.



+1


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 28, 2008)

like this one.
BTW why don't you release a version with kubuntu logo and the other without the logo.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 28, 2008)

^^


rayraven said:


> ^Nice attempts, but how abt makin stuff thats distro neutral, that way ,everyone gets to use it.



If only people read what was posted,


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 30, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/14353_d5g2v/Gold%20Waves%20Preview.png​


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 31, 2008)

Atti utam vats


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

kewl vats


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

@shash:cool wally!


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> kewl vats



What else you want


----------

